# Google- Newly Released Study Supports Donnatal® As Treatment Option For Millions ... - Sacramento Bee



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Newly Released Study Supports DonnatalÃ‚Â® As Treatment Option For Millions ...*
*Sacramento Bee*
5, 2013 -- /PRNewswire/ -- DonnatalÃ‚Â®, one of the medical world's most often-prescribed medications used to treat *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), received an important revalidation in a recently-released study presented at the Annual Scientific Meeting *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

